# Doe down 11-12-12



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I decided to skip work this morning and take advantage of the cold front. I eased into my stand around 5:30 AM and had pretty slow action until 9:30 AM. When I saw three does moving in from my left to right and working towards my feeder. I decided to take the first one that gave me an opportunity.

The action on my new lease has been very slow. So my trigger finger was very itchy! The first doe moved out of my line of sight but the second one stopped broadside at 30 yards. I settled my 30 yard pin on her and released the arrow. The shot was true and I had a complete pass through. This is the first deer I have killed on my new lease. I am pretty excited about it!

After waiting about 20 minutes I eased out of my stand to start tracking her. I found good blood, but I also found my arrow had buried itself in to this oak tree.
View attachment 419815


The tracking job was short. She only ran about 40 yards and piled up. However as I was tracking her and e-easing through the woods, just as I spotted her laying on the ground I jumped a really nice eight point buck.

I sure hope I did not run him off for good. I wasn't making much noise and we never made eye contact so to speak. Maybe he will return.
View attachment 419817
View attachment 419819
View attachment 419820


She was one of the fattest doe I have seen in a very long time.

View attachment 419821


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Very cool man, congrats. My mom has a ranch near Livingston with 4 of my deer blinds on it. I havent hunted it in over 5 years. Im thinking about going this year.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Thats a FAT doe for sure, nice fish too in your attachments on first post...WW


----------



## Kid Rodelo (Jun 4, 2010)

That was a well placed shot and a very healthy specimin. I have cleaned 3 deer (2 bucks and a doe) this year from Freestone County near Fairfield, TX and none of them have been fat like this one. There must be plenty acorns and protein on your lease. Well done.


----------

